
Jeff Bezos launches–and lands–his rocket for a 5th time, surprising even himself - Jerry2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/10/05/why-jeff-bezos-may-crash-his-historic-rocket/
======
orionblastar
Good job. There will be private companies competing for the race to Mars.

